# Broadband



## cheater (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi, I am an expat living in France and want to spend 6 months or thereabouts in the Calpe, javea area. It is important to me to have reasonably fast broadband access for my work. Can anyone tell what the situation is in these area with broadband please in terms of speed and price?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi

There are loads of suppliers here, the obvious being Telefonica, although expensive they are arguably the best option if you use for work because they can offer guaranteed service reponse times etc. Check out the costa blanca news and you will find a number of others advertising.

If you are only going to be here half the year then consider a wisp supplier. Wipzona or Telitec offer the option to turn your service off or down when you are away saving a few bob. Obviously wisp is not as reliable as fixed line broadband.

Also the main mobile networks, orange, movistar, vodafone, yoigo, all offer usb data dongley jobbys now too.

As for speed, I use wisp and get about 2mb up and down so for most things including voip, its great!


----------



## cheater (Nov 2, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> Hi
> 
> There are loads of suppliers here, the obvious being Telefonica, although expensive they are arguably the best option if you use for work because they can offer guaranteed service reponse times etc. Check out the costa blanca news and you will find a number of others advertising.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve Thanks very much for your very helpful and speedy response.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

cheater said:


> Hi Steve Thanks very much for your very helpful and speedy response.



speedy broadband you see LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## cheater (Nov 2, 2010)

Lol thanks needed a laugh today.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

cheater said:


> Lol thanks needed a laugh today.


I use Telefonica and apparently I am one of the few people on this forum that cannot fault them. I was told that perhaps it is because I am on a small island and they cannot hide from me


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Hepa said:


> I use Telefonica and apparently I am one of the few people on this forum that cannot fault them. I was told that perhaps it is because I am on a small island and they cannot hide from me


I hate them, more than a year waiting for a line, every time we call we get told "any day now".... grrr I have given up!

BUT I have friends who use them and as far as reliability go they cant fault them, I think its something like 6 hours or 12 hours they guarantee to repair faults?? Anyway if you work from home as the OP does then this is essential!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> Anyway if you work from home as the OP does then this is essential!


Work, goodness no! don't do that any more, I'm a retired old git


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm on telefonica (movistar) and can't fault them for speed or reliability.

But it is quite absurdly expensive (compared to the UK)


----------



## cheater (Nov 2, 2010)

jimenato said:


> I'm on telefonica (movistar) and can't fault them for speed or reliability.
> 
> But it is quite absurdly expensive (compared to the UK)


what kind of figures are we talking about here?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

cheater said:


> what kind of figures are we talking about here?


6Mb is 40.90 per month on top of the line cost which is 13.97 total 54.87€

Outrageous.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> 6Mb is 40.90 per month on top of the line cost which is 13.97 total 54.87€
> 
> Outrageous.


Outrageous indeed. But when we first came here in 2008 it was over €80! Also they only offer 12 or 18 month contracts I believe, so if the OP is only here for 6 months he might be better off with a dongle.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We have a package, Broadband, T.V., national calls +line rental, including discount €70.81, Broad band supposedly 6MB, but usually 4.5mb

Hepa


----------

